

Why I Am a Businessman and Why My Employees Are My Heroes - ordinaryman
https://blogs.zoho.com/general/why-i-am-a-businessman-and-why-my-employees-are-my-heroes

======
tryitnow
Hmmm. I agree with the sentiment, but talking about India's lack of
infrastructure and then quoting Ronald Reagan seems a bit silly. In most of
the world, the state, rightly or wrongly, takes care of the infrastructure. To
say that a particular government is bad doesn't justify the generalization
that all government is bad. What about Germany's infrastructure? Sweden's?
Japan's?

Personally, I would prefer more privatization of infrastructure (e.g. toll
roads), but I have enough sense to realize my rather libertarian views are the
definite minority and they have not been implemented on a wide scale to the
point that I could demonstrate that I am correct.

Generally, speaking if you're thing is being a businessman it might be best to
stick to talking about your company, your market, and your customers. Veering
into political statements generally just undermines the very positions you're
trying to support by making you look uninformed. Just like when politicians
talk about Silicon Valley.

------
mtts
Could it be, possibly, that the roads are broken not because Indian government
is lousy but because India as a whole is dirt poor?

~~~
gopi
Yes, India is poor but the reason the infrastructure is bad is mainly because
of corruption...Only about 30-40% of the actual funding goes to building it,
the rest goes to the pockets of different people from the top level bureaucrat
to the engineer to the party chief to the local councilman

